# Did Lionel ever make a manual 042 radius switch?



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if Lionel ever made a manually operated 42 inch radius switch? Is the model 042 a 42 inch radius switch? They seem common on the used market. 

Brian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 042 is the postwar manual version to the 022. Both are 31 inch radius I believe, but they are model numbers. The 022 has a reversible switching motor. The 042 manual lever can be used on an 022 or even an 042 radius switch etc. A manual switch cannot be used as an automatic one unless you really like to tinker but the 022 is a great deal used. In prewar the 021 is the manual o scale switch.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

T-Man, he was asking about a manual 42" radius switch. The 042 is the manual version of the O gauge 022 switch, but it is 31" diameter. A 42" radius switch would be an O-84. I think he means a 42" diameter switch which would be O-42. With all this said, I don't know the answer if he is looking for a O-42 manual switch. I think Lionel lists O-27 height 42" diameter switches in their catalog, but I don't remember if they are manual or electric.
Bruce Baker


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am not sure either, that is why I am suggesting on switching the mechanism. It can be confusing. 

That is my beef with e bay, all the track for sale and they seldom say the radius.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

That's amusing.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The guys that put stuff on eBay usually don't know what they have. That is why they can't tell you what they have.
Bruce


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This doesn't really answer the initial question, but Lionel does currently offer left and right remote control 42" switches ...

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...ds=switch&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...ds=switch&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice find.
Also listed is the manual with directions on how to convert to Trainmaster Control and adapt it for a fixed voltage plug.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob Nelson at http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/95.aspx has some very detailed directions on how to convert O-27 switches to fixed voltage operation. If done inproperly, it can result in burned out switch motors. Some of the stuff he recommends is very clever.
Bruce Baker


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> Bob Nelson at http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/95.aspx has some very detailed directions on how to convert O-27 switches to fixed voltage operation. If done inproperly, it can result in burned out switch motors. Some of the stuff he recommends is very clever.
> Bruce Baker


How do you go about finding the link were he has the directions?
When I click your link it just brings me to the main page.
What do you do search Bob Nelson?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Put "capacitive discharge" in the search engine. You will find a lot of threads. Bob explained to one of the guys how to wire the switches so he would have indicator lights on his control panel. Very clever.
Bruce Baker


----------

